# Hello from soon to be expat--where to start??



## lolachick (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello,
I'm a USAF veteran and my husband has just hit the retire button. He's looking for a contract (looks like will be with AMMROC) and we anticipate moving to UAE by the summer (hopefully). We have two children, ages 6 and 8, and also pets--we have 3 cats and 2 large dogs. I am prepared for the possibility that it may not be feasible to bring them. Any advice about how to get the ball rolling, what things to negotiate for in a contract...it's all a bit overwhelming and I want to make sure we do everything correctly. :noidea:

Hubby and I already have passports and are working on getting them for the kids. Info about what it's like living in UAE as a family greatly appreciated--housing, schools (both for the kids and myself--I had just finished applying to nursing school...hahaha)

I know a lot of this info is probably somewhere in the forum and I'll be looking around for it. In the meantime, hello from this noob! My name is Jenn, btw.


----------



## 462-4-Ever (Jun 12, 2013)

lolachick said:


> Hello,
> I'm a USAF veteran and my husband has just hit the retire button. He's looking for a contract (looks like will be with AMMROC) and we anticipate moving to UAE by the summer (hopefully). We have two children, ages 6 and 8, and also pets--we have 3 cats and 2 large dogs. I am prepared for the possibility that it may not be feasible to bring them. Any advice about how to get the ball rolling, what things to negotiate for in a contract...it's all a bit overwhelming and I want to make sure we do everything correctly. :noidea:
> 
> Hubby and I already have passports and are working on getting them for the kids. Info about what it's like living in UAE as a family greatly appreciated--housing, schools (both for the kids and myself--I had just finished applying to nursing school...hahaha)
> ...


Take a look at the AMMROC thread, ALOT of good info in there.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

the Dubai forum is much more active than here and we have several sticky threads at the top which will have tons of info and answer many of your questions. much of it is the same/similar across UAE but keep in mind for specifics and bylaws it can be different through each emirate.


----------

